# Finding Water Pump Bolts



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

They are torque to yield fasteners. I am not aware of any source other than a dealer.

Rob


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

I was hoping that that would have changed in the last two years based upon the need for these tty bolts and the lack of them in all offered for sale water pumps.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of the OEM water pump bolts were listed on Rockauto when searching via the factory part number. They are listed with no application. I found that there is a GM dealer in Wisconsin selling some GM parts on Rockauto. I got my coolant hose that way. 

I ended up reusing the bolts when I did the water pump. The torque spec off the top of my head is something like 79 inch pounds, pretty lite application.

They are different lengths if I recall correctly.


----------

